# Bildgröße



## Desman (1. Februar 2004)

Hallo, ich habe seit neustem Photoshop als Bildbearbeitungsprogramm. Alles supi aber wenn ich meine Bilder entwickeln lasse, fehlt oben ein Stück oder an der Seite.
Was mach ich denn falsch?
Hab so eine schöne Kerze und beim entwickeln fehlt ein Stück der Flamme.

Bitte gebt mir mal nen Tipp.
Danke


----------



## beeviz (1. Februar 2004)

liegt an den photolabors.
um weiße ränder zu vermeiden wird meistens n kleines stück an den seiten abgeschnitten. (beschnitt).

von daher sollteste beim entwickeln wichtige elemente, wie zum beispiel auch schrift, nie ganz an den rand setzen


----------



## Desman (1. Februar 2004)

Danke Dir.
Ich hab also echt keinen Einfluss darauf?
Was mach ich denn nun mit meiner Kerze? Gibts keine andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (1. Februar 2004)

Die gibt es, indem Du Dein Bild kleiner machst: Bild --> Bildgröße

Hoffe, das hilft Dir weiter.

mfG ALF


----------



## beeviz (1. Februar 2004)

du könntest in PS beim Bild die Arbeitsfläche um 3% vergrößern das ein weißer Rand entsteht, das ganze nochmal entwickeln lassen, und dann den weißen Rand am ende mit ner Schere / Schneidemaschine von Hand abschneiden.


----------



## beeviz (1. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von TerrorALF _
> *Die gibt es, indem Du Dein Bild kleiner machst: Bild --> Bildgröße
> 
> Hoffe, das hilft Dir weiter.
> ...



wenn das proportional kleiner gemacht wird, wirds im fotolabor wieder vergrößert das es aufs format passt, und wieder das gleiche abgeschnitten, worunter dann durchs verkleinern, und wieder vergrößern nur die qualität des bildes leidet


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (1. Februar 2004)

OK, dann ist die Möglichkeit mit der Arbeitsfläche vergrößern doch eleganter


----------



## Desman (2. Februar 2004)

Hallo nochmal, ich habe Euren Rat befolgt und habe die Arbeitsfläche um 3% erweitert. habe auch einen schönen weißen Rand aber beim entwickeln fehlt wieder was, genau dasselbe wie ohne weißen Rand. Bin echt ratlos und sauer, kann ich denn nie meine Fotos entwickeln lassen - grade bei Makroaufnahmen kommt´s auf jeden Millimeter an.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. Februar 2004)

Hast Du denn ein festes Foto-Format vorgegeben bekommen? Wenn ja, dann solltest Du vielleicht doch die Proportion (also die Bildgröße und *nicht* die Arbeitsfläche) um 3% reduzieren.

mfG ALF


----------



## Desman (2. Februar 2004)

Nein hab ich nicht, hab von D.Kamera das bild auf Rechner, echt nix dran geändert und dann sowas, ist aber nicht das erste Bild. Beim Labor sagen die, das Sie das öfters haben. War aber auch schon bei anderen. Geht auch nicht.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. Februar 2004)

Hm, komisch komisch, und wenn Du zu einem privaten Fotohändler gehst? Die beste Entscheidung wäre vielleicht, wenn Du das Bild selber ausdruckst (Hochglanzpapier etc.) dann hast Du wenigstens Einfluß auf die Ausgabegröße.


----------



## Clubkatze (2. Februar 2004)

Ohne Schleichwerbung machen zu wollen, bei Media Markt kannst du dir aussuchen ob du ein Bild mit weißen Rändern entwickelt haben möchtest oder ob es gezoomt werden soll damit keine weißen Ränder entstehen - das Bild ist dann immer noch scharf! Und günstig ist es dazu auch noch


----------



## Desman (2. Februar 2004)

Die Qualität ist ja 1A und sonst ist auch alles ok aber es fehlt immer ein Stück. Schaut euch mal die Kerze an, die Flamme ist nie ganz mit drauf. Obwohl, finde ich, noch genügend Platz vorhanden ist.
Ich muss die weißen Ränder auch nicht nehmen, die strecken das Bild dann so aber dann ist es nicht mehr A4 sondern quadratisch.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. Februar 2004)

Na denn mal her mit dem Bild


----------



## Desman (2. Februar 2004)

Mein Problem Bild


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. Februar 2004)

Verflixte Kiste, ich empfehle Dir da wirklich, die Kerze selber auszudrucken, da hast Du die volle Kontrolle über Dein Bild und die Qualität ist bei den heutigen Druckern auch sehr passabel.


----------



## Desman (2. Februar 2004)

Passt doch aber drauf oder?
Es fehlt mindestens immer 1 cm und das sieht doch dann blöd aus.
Geht mir aber bei anderen Bildern auch so. Mache gerne Porträit aber manchmal fehlt nen Ohr. Ich zweifle echt an mir.


----------



## Desman (2. Februar 2004)

Wie bekomm ich denn meine 103 Prozent wieder weg. Hab doch ausversehen mein Orginal gelöscht und nun hab ich den weißen Rand. Einfach 100 Prozent wieder eingeben geht nicht.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. Februar 2004)

Wie wärs mit 97% Bild-Verkleinerung?


----------



## Desman (2. Februar 2004)

Ohne Worte


----------



## jfk adi (3. Februar 2004)

Verkleinern oder vergrößern bringts nicht !
Siehe bild blauer umriss ist dein problembild, roter umriss ist verhältnis 3:4 plus vergrösserung des hintergrundes wegen randanschnitt. läst du also das bild so entwickeln, sogar mit der roten linie, kannst du später es immer noch sauber beschneiden, das es so wie das dritte aussieht.


----------



## Karlo (3. Februar 2004)

Ich hatte das Problem auch. Liegt, glaube ich, an unterschiedlichen Seitenverhältnissen (merkt man vor allem, wenn man mit der Digi aufgenommene Fotos auf Papier abziehen lässt - irgendwas fehlt immer oder wird ins Format gequetscht.). 

Ich behelfe mir damit, dass ich bei der Berechnung der Bildgröße die längste Kante als  Maximalgröße  in Bezug auf das gewünschte Papierformat nehme. Dabei nehme ich in Kauf, dass ich vom Papierabzug nachher  an der kürzeren Kante einen weißen Rand abschneiden muss. Ist vielleicht laienhaft , und man bekommt lustige Formate, aber es ist wenigstens alles drauf.
Gruß Karlo


----------



## beeviz (3. Februar 2004)

joa. so mach ich es auch in der regel wenns hart auf hart kommt


----------



## Desman (3. Februar 2004)

Danke für Eure Hilfe, könnt Ihr mir noch sagen wie ich das hinkriege, bin echt der totale Anfänger.


----------



## Karlo (3. Februar 2004)

Geh  einfach im PS im Menü auf  Bild-Bildgröße . Im aufgegangenen Fenster gibst Du für die Auflösung Deine gewünschte dpi-Zahl ein.  Unter "Ausgabegröße"  siehst Du zwei Zahlen für Breite und Höhe (schalte am Besten  "cm" ein). Wenn Dein Bild zb. hochformatig ist und Du einen Abzug in 20x30 cm haben willst,  gibst Du im Feld "Höhe" 30 ein. PS berechnet Dir dann gleich, wie breit  das Foto damit wird.  Bei Querformat geht's analog. Sobald die von PS ausgerechnete Kantenlänge des Fotos länger ist als Dein gewünschtes Bildformat, musst du halt reduzieren.
gruß
Karlo


----------



## Desman (3. Februar 2004)

Das hab ich schon mal probiert, bei Dateigröße gebe ich meine Zahlen ein und bleibe bei 72 dpi, dann wird das Bild kleiner aber es ändert sich sonst nix, ausgedruckt fehlt wieder was. ich hätte gern mal gewußt wie Mitglied jfk adi das gemacht hat, er hat viel mehr Platz oben.


----------



## jfk adi (3. Februar 2004)

*Bildgrößen 1*

Mit den Bildgrößen verhält es sich umgekehrt, denn Monitorauflösung und Druckauflösung sind zwei ganz verschiedene Sachen.
Monitorauflösung bei Windows ist gleich 72 dpi (abgebildete Bildpunkte auf 1 Inch länge). Zum Drucken ist diese Auflösung zu grob. Um eine einigermaßen gute Druckqualität zu erhalten sollten es mindestens 150 dpi sein. Um eine gute bis sehr gute Druckqualität zu erhalten, sollte ein Bild 300 dpi oder sogar 400 dpi haben (dpi bei gedruckten Bildern sind die aufgedruckten Bildpunkte auf eine länge von einem Inch (2,54cm)).
Nun aber VORSICHT !, nicht einfach ein Bild Hochskalieren (jedenfalls nicht zu hoch, denn sonst wird es unscharf).
Wenn man ein Bild von 72 dpi umwandelt in 300 dpi, sollte man darauf achten,
daß die Pixelanzahl GLEICH bleibt. Dadurch wird zwar der Ausdruck kleiner aber
die Qualität bleibt erhalten.
Wenn ich ein Bild umwandel in 300 dpi und lasse zu das sich Bikupisch auch die Pixel vervielfälltigen, bekomme ich zwar einen sehr großen Ausdruck aber meistens ist dann die Qulität genauso schlecht als hätte ich mit 72 dpi ausgedruckt, denn wenn der Drucker auf eine hohe Druckqulität eingestellt ist
interpoliert er das Bild nur.
Dazu noch einige Bilder.


----------



## jfk adi (3. Februar 2004)

*Bildgrößen 2*

Bildbeispiel 2 ( Bild ist unter Beitrag drei)


----------



## jfk adi (3. Februar 2004)

*Bildgrößen 3*

Bildbeispiel 3


----------



## jfk adi (3. Februar 2004)

*Bildgrößen 2*

Bildbeispiel 2 (...noch eimal)


----------



## Desman (3. Februar 2004)

Wie hast Du das hinbekommen, das bei der Kerze oben noch soviel Platz ist? Antwort mit den 3 Bildern. Ich kriegs echt nicht hin.


----------



## jfk adi (3. Februar 2004)

Hallo Desman mit welchen Programm arbeitest Du


----------



## Desman (3. Februar 2004)

Ich nochmal.
Du hast in einer Antwort folgendes geschrieben: verhältnis 3:4 plus vergrösserung des hintergrundes wegen randanschnitt.
Das hätte ich gern erklärt, denn das isses.


----------



## Desman (3. Februar 2004)

Mit Photoshop 7 oder manchmal mit Jasc Paint Shop Pro 8


----------



## jfk adi (3. Februar 2004)

Bild öffnen , Doppelklick im Ebenenmenü auf Hintergrund , Erscheinendes Fenster mit OK bestätigen , Arbeitsfläche vergrößern( am bsten verdoppeln) , neue leere Ebene erstellen , diese Ebene im Ebenenmenü nach unten ziehen , mit Pipette Farbe aufnehmen aus dem Bild
Im Ebenenmenü die neue leere Ebene Aktivieren (anklicken) , alles auswählen(strg + a) , dann Menü Bearbeiten - Fläche füllen (Vordergrundfarbe) mit OK bestätigen. Auswahl aufheben(strg + d).

Nun fehlt noch ein Stück von der Kerzenschale.
Ebene mit Originalbild aktivieren , Auswahlwerkzeug Rechteck nehmen und links
im Bild ein Stück( etwas größer als das was rechts fehlt) Kerzenschale ein rechteck aufziehen , dann kopieren(strg + c) und einfügen (strg + v) , es ist eine neue Ebene entstanden(optisch noch nicht zu sehen außer im Ebenenmenü) , Verschiebewerkzeug aktivieren( Ebene automatisch wählen - deaktivieren)(unterer Menürand ganz links) , die jetzt obere Ebene aktivieren und im Bild verschieben nun siehst Du das der ausgeschnittene Teil nocheinmal existiert.
Diesen mußt Du jetzt spiegeln (Menü - Bearbeiten - Transformieren - Hochozontal spiegeln) , jetzt kommt noch ein bischen feinarbeit. Denn gespiegelten Teil an die richtige stelle rücken (er passt noch nicht ganz in Form und Farbe).
Form anpassen (freies transformiren - strg + t) , es erschein ein Zugrahmen , jetzt bei großer Vergrößerung mit gefühl den rahmen so in Länge und Breite verziehen bis der Bildauschnitt passt( kleiner Tipp wenn es so nicht genau funktioniert die strg-Taste gedrückt halten , so kann man auch scheren oder die einzelnen Eckpunkte bewegen).
Farbe zuerst nehmen wir den Radiergummi bei 30% druck und radieren mit  pinselgröße 45 weich den harten rand (zur Bildmitte hin)leicht an.
Dann nehem wir die Stempelfunktion binselgröße 13 oder 17 bei druck 50% und kopieren so noch einwenig von dem original auf den neuen Ausschnitt.
Jetzt noch alle Ebenen zusammenfügen ( Ebenenmenü oberer rechter Pfeil unter schließkreuz anklicken - Auf Hintergrundebene reduzieren) und Bild auf die gewünschte Größe schneiden.


----------



## jfk adi (3. Februar 2004)

*Zusatz*

Viel Spass beim arbeiten


----------



## Desman (4. Februar 2004)

Danke, danke aber ich scheitere schon beim ersten Schritt. Wenn ich mein Bild öffne und auf Ebene gehe - ist Hintergrund (ganz unten) grau. Komm ich gar nicht weiter.
Kann ich dich vielleicht morgen mal anrufen? Gegen 21.30?
Schick doch mal ne mail mit Tel.nr. Bitte.
Kalomd@gmx.de


----------

